# CHARLOTTE | Projects & Construction



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

*Amazing*

Wow!! I mean i never would have thought this of Charlotte!! Goes to see if u have good people planning then things will happen. Thats gonna boost the skyline 10 fold. Good for ya'll Charlotte!!


----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is another *** ***** for *********

300 south tryon. 32 story mixed-use project!


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks like Charlotte will have a completely different skyline in 5 years. Truly remarkable and, IMHO, I would arguable one of the most dynamic, changeable, skylines in the US today.


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

Those images of "Live Oak" are interesting...where is that project?

Did I read somewhere that Ghazi is putting up a condo tower near South Park?


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

^^ Massive


----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

Trump seems to be looking around in Charlotte! Rumors say either a 70 or 88 story tower for uptown Charlotte!

Here is one of the older links:

http://charlotte.bizjournals.com/charlotte/stories/2007/03/26/daily33.html?jst=s_cn_hl

There is a newer article that you have to pay to read. I cannot access it. But others who can say the tower could reach 88 stories!


----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

Yet another sweet tower coming to charlotte's skyline!

http://www.onecharlotteresidences.com/


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

This thread should be updated to include images of the projects announced and under construction since the summer. Also, Charlotte's first light rail line started operation on November 24, 2007 with over 100,000 riders the first weekend. The opening followed the defeat of an effort to repeal the sales tax being used to expand mass transit in Charlotte. The margin was huge...70% voted against repealing the tax.


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a video of Charlotte in 2012... Completely different looking city from today. Note, the video doesn't include the new BoA or Ritz Carlton towers under construction next to the Blue Line light rail downtown. I have no idea why they're not included...

http://ww.charmeck.org/gatewaycharlotte/index.html


----------



## Maryland State (Dec 9, 2007)

I have heard so many great things about Charlotte. It's a city that's really undergone a major transformation, and the plans for 2008 will really put the city on the map.


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

It's amazing - I've been here for only few years...


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Wachovia Headquarters*

• Name: Wachovia Corporate Center.• Address: 550 S. Tryon St.

• Height: 48 stories.

• Square feet: 1.5 million.

• Cost: $880 million.

• What's in it: Wachovia will take half of the space. Other tenants include Wake Forest University's Babcock Graduate School of Management and Duke Energy. Leases or letters of intent have been signed for the rest of the space, said Bob Bertges, Wachovia's head of corporate real estate. He declined to disclose names.

• What they're doing now: Workers have built about five floors of the office tower. After about the seventh floor, contractor Batson-Cook Construction estimates another floor will go up every five days. That means the tower is set to hit its full height before the middle of next year. Construction is also underway on a structure that parallels Stonewall Street that will contain retail stores, trading floors and the Babcock school. Work also continues on the underground parking garage.

• Planned opening: Employees will start moving into lower stories and the trading floors in 2009. The office tower should be fully occupied by the end of 2010.

*Arts and Cultural Campus*

• Cost: About $150 million, including work on Discovery Place a few blocks north.

• What's on it: Mint museum, Bechtler Museum, Knight Theater, Afro-American Cultural Center and about 300 luxury condominiums.

• What they're doing now: Construction on the Afro-American Cultural Center is expected to start early next year, followed by work on the Bechtler art museum and the Knight Theater. The Mint Museum and condos come next.

• Planned opening: Wachovia has said it will hand over the arts and cultural buildings to their owners by the end of 2009. There's a "little risk" the Mint won't be finished until early 2010, said Bob Bertges, head of corporate real estate. After upfitting, the buildings may not be open to the public until 2010. 

*Arts Center Condos*

48 stories

Condo buyers probably won't move in until late 2010. Wachovia is watching conditions in the real estate market but is confident the condos will be a desirable product when they are ready to be sold, Bertges said.

*Bank of America Office Tower*

• Name: Not determined.• Address: Not determined.

• Height: 32 stories.

• Square feet: 750,000.

• Cost: More than $500 million for the entire office/hotel complex.

• What will be in it: The bank plans to relocate at least 1,200 employees into the building. 
• What they're doing now: Workers have been excavating the site, which is next to a Bank of America parking garage. Foundation work is expected to begin the first quarter of next year.

• Planned opening: 2010.

*Ritz-Carlton Hotel*

• Name: Ritz-Carlton, Charlotte

• Height: 17 stories.

• Rooms: 150.

• What they're doing now: The structure is up to about street level.

• Planned opening: 2009.

Founders Hall Renovation

• Cost: $40 million.

• What they will do: The bank is giving a facelift to the shopping and gathering place next to its headquarters. It's adding skybridges connected to the office tower/hotel complex, an escalator and spots for street-level retail.

• Timeframe: Work is set to begin in March and finish by the end of 2009.


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

*The Encore - Elevate your car along with your lifestyle using our parking system, the first of its kind in the U.S.*

Breaking Ground in January 2008:



















the project
Encore represents a revolutionary moment in the history of Charlotte's architecture. For the first time ever, a luxury residence in Charlotte will merit the attention and envy of the country — and the world.

The first newly constructed luxury boutique condominium building in Uptown Charlotte, Encore will be home to just 20 of the city's most fortunate, discerning owners.

Exclusivity and refinement have taken on new meaning here. Sure, we have exquisite interiors and expansive floor plans. But also distinctive technology and an unrivalled sense of privacy. Encore could only be located, of course, on one of the city's most prestigious blocks — the corner of 6th and N. Tryon.

_Elevate your car along with your lifestyle using our parking system, the first of its kind in the U.S. It delivers you and your vehicle directly up into your residence, where your own personal garage awaits, whether you live on the 8th floor or the 20th._









Encore's even got soul — courtesy of the historic Carolina Theater, which is attached.

Everything up to this point has been a prelude. Finally, Charlotte is ready for the Encore.


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

*One Charlotte 40-stories Opening 2010*










Featuring only 99 residences priced from $1.5-$10 million, One
Charlotte will set the standard as the most exclusive and elegant high-rise
condominiums in Charlotte to date, and will offer unparalleled amenities
with an array of personalized services to create a lifestyle and experience
unique to Uptown. With exquisitely designed residences, including two
gracious penthouse suites, homes are generously sized -- ranging from 2,000
to 8,000 square feet. Located adjacent to the Westin Hotel at the corner of
College Street and Stonewall Street, each home will showcase expansive
views of Dilworth, Myers Park and the Uptown Charlotte skyline. 
"Charlotte is a world-class city and we believe the time is right to
provide a residential offering to match the level of sophistication,
exclusivity and luxury found in other world-class cities," said Roger
Zampell, senior vice president of Portman Holdings. "In addition to
offering a premier, urban residential destination, One Charlotte will
provide a level of design and personal service that is unsurpassed."
One Charlotte's 40-story, magnificent floor-to-ceiling glass, will be
geometry in action and has been personally designed by company founder John Portman, architect of The Westin Charlotte. The rotated geometry of the tower's design will be accented by balconies that pinwheel around the
facade to create an asymmetrical silhouette. The geometry will be resolved
by a distinctive crown that will be unmistakable in Charlotte's skyline.
This peaked top will allow for a vaulted ceiling penthouse, offering
unrivaled panoramic views of the city. In addition, keeping with the
dedication to private luxury, One Charlotte residents will have individual
elevators with direct access to residence foyers, valet and private
parking.
Portman's understanding of an individual's desire to simplify his or
her living experience to allow more time for travel and entertaining was a
key concept in the design process. The magnificent main entry, accentuated
by works of art, will be home to a full-service concierge. Two full floors
of indoor and outdoor retreats will feature an estate-style
24,000-square-foot terrace in a park-like setting anchored by an allee of
lush, mature trees and outdoor living environment that includes a fountain,
fire pit and a fully equipped outdoor kitchen, perfect for intimate outdoor
gatherings. A lap pool will spill into a resort-style water feature,
surrounded by chic Portman-designed cabanas -- all creating an ambiance of
art, water and light that is synonymous with Portman architecture.
Indoor environments will feature a sprawling 10,000-square-foot club
and social venue that includes a world-class fitness and spa retreat
outfitted with the most contemporary equipment, yoga and Pilate's studio,
and private massage and treatment suites with oxygen therapy. A full-size
kitchen will offer gourmet chefs the opportunity to prepare cuisine and
culinary masterpieces in the state-of-the-art demonstration kitchen, which
serves a dual purpose in that one may simultaneously entertain in the
elegant private dining suite adjacent to this space. An on-site chef
service will pre-prepare custom meals, and cold storage lockers will be
available at the concierge level for on-site grocery delivery.
All of the tower's public space, including an artist gallery and lobby
conversation lounge, will have wireless Internet and music throughout,
while integrating the latest in technology to streamline communication and
privacy. Residents will also enjoy the personal and professional services
of a concierge, doorman, valet and personal assistant.
Renowned New York designer Nancy Ruddy is custom designing each
residence and many of the shared amenity environments. Ruddy is co-founder
and principal of Cetra/Ruddy Incorporated, a top New York design firm
credited with pivotal New York projects such as Orion, Barbizon and 141
Fifth Avenue.


----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

Trump Charlotte! More info coming. The tall tower looks to be around 72 stories though. :cheers:


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like a supertall that. Must say that I prefer Trump Tower Charlotte than Atlanta and Las Vegas. Wow, these are pretty damn good projects you guys have!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

seems charlotte has the chance to get a new tallest building


----------



## TarheelsCubs (Dec 1, 2004)

More renderings of trump Charlotte: http://trumpcharlotte.com/


----------



## GoldenEagle128 (Jan 12, 2016)

Didn't see a feed for Charlotte so I figured I'd start one


----------



## ShadderdGlass (Nov 11, 2014)

GoldenEagle128 said:


> Didn't see a feed for Charlotte so I figured I'd start one


Aight?


----------



## GoldenEagle128 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yea I made that right before I found them haha


----------



## GoldenEagle128 (Jan 12, 2016)

GoldenEagle128 said:


> Yea I made that right before I found them haha


Basically I just downloaded tapatalk on my phone as well as the skyscrapercity app and I'm trying to understand both so my bad


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Charlotte Metro Tower* | Uptown

Project facts


Address: 525 S Tryon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Childress Klein


Architect: TVS


Office: 750,000 s.f. (69,677 sqm)


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 660ft (201m)


Floors: 40


February 22:











(@Seabrooke)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Dimensional Place* | South End

Official website: https://cousins.com/property/dimensional-place

Project facts


Address: 1515 S Tryon Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Cousins


Architect: Duda Paine


Office: 269,533 s.f. (25,040 sqm)


Retail: 12,467 s.f. (1,158 sqm)


Height: 163ft (50m)


Floors: 8


February 13:











(@Mgelbach)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Ellis* | Uptown

Official website: https://theellisuptown.com

Project facts


Address: 512 N College Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lennar


Architect: KTGY


Residential: 539 units


Retail: 19,654 s.f. (1,826 sqm)


Height: 384ft (117m)


Floors: 33


February 25:











(@QCxpat)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Design Center Tower* | South End

Official website: https://www.childressklein.com/lowes-global-technology-center

Project facts


Address: 100 W Worthington Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Childress Klein


Architect: Rule Joy Trammell + Rubio


Office: 357,000 s.f. (33,166 sqm)


Retail: 18,000 s.f. (1,672 sqm)


Height: 345ft (105m)


Floors: 23


February 25:











(@CLT Development)


Rendering:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Midnight Diner development.*

Chicago developer Riverside Investment & Development is planning three towers (totaling more than 1.2 million rentable square feet) at the edge of Uptown and South End — where Midnight Diner and Uptown Cabaret currently are. It’ll have at least one residential tower with 350–650 apartments. It will also have about 800,000 square feet of office space. Additionally, Riverside is considering bringing a hotel to the site, according to Anthony Scacco, the firm’s chief operating officer. 

Construction will begin by the end of 2022. The first building is expected to open sometime in 2024.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Design Center Tower is now called the Lowe's Global Technology Center and it is topped out in June 2021. The other flyover is from May 2020.


----------

